# Frog ID???



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

So, my Uncle was walking in Costa Rica today, abd found this Dart Frog on a waterfall tour. He posted it on my Facebook wall, and I told him I would ID it.

So, anyone have an ID?

BTW, I thought it was a Golfodulcean Poison Frog and I looked it up and it looked pretty close.

So here it is:


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Wouldnt it be a bad idea to touch a PDF in the wild?


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

gardennub said:


> Wouldnt it be a bad idea to touch a PDF in the wild?


I for one thought so...?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

vittatus...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> vittatus...


Yup, that is a Phyllobates vittatus (Golfodulcean Poison Frog).
Bryan


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

lick it lick it


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

motydesign said:


> lick it lick it


Methinks you've seen one too many Skittles commercials. Do not, I repeat, Do NOT "Taste the Rainbow"!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Let's keep it on topic with ID's only.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Pretty obvious vittatus.



gardennub said:


> Wouldnt it be a bad idea to touch a PDF in the wild?


I'm not sure if vittatus are like terribilis and bicolor, which have poison which goes through the pores.
Although, licking a vittatus or putting it on an area with thin skin (the top of the feet or the face, for example) would certainly be very painful and possibly fatal.


----------



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> certainly be very painful and possibly fatal.


 The picture was worth the risk lol.


----------

